# 1.5 ton harbor freight jack



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

has anyone used or purchased the standard aluminum harbor freight 1.5 ton jack with the steel rolling pin front wheel up front? This is for 3000lb standard load rating on itself as an hydraulic lift and not assuming a car weights 3000lb maximum correct? Thanks let me know was thinking of grabbing one while theyre on sale for 60$ till the 28th of the month. Thanks i have an old steel hydraulic but need a new cheaper alternative.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like a decent jack, I like the low profile so it can go under a low car. I personally would give it a try if it is the one in this video:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never used that jack but have used their steel floor jacks. I had a 2.5 ton jack for 30+ yrs before it needed replacing. I bought the 3 ton to replace it with, the 1st one leaked down right out of the box but it's replacement has been working fine for several yrs. For my use the higher lift is important. The only low riding vehicle I've worked on is my grandson's car - my jacks won't slide under it.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks i may try to grab one while theyre on sale. I bought a 2 ton trolley jack from walmart hypertough for 30$ last week but havent deciced yet if im going to keep it or return it. The aluminum one looks nice just i wonder if you can change the wheels to standard wheel in one ad showed the rolling pin front wheel on this coupon instant savings it shows the standard heavy duty front wheels. Worst case is change the whole front wheel setup.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the steel floor jack from HF and it has been a good one for a years now. I need one of the low profile jacks, the little 2008 SE R Spec V Nissan is too low for my Jack. I have to roll up on a wooden block to get the jack under it.

I have been having trouble with HF not having an item when they said they have it in stock. I have made several trips to our local HF trying to get one of the folding LED lights. They show it in stock, and say it is in stock, when I call, and when I get there it isn't in stock. I hope you have better luck with your jack.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I had one of those that kind of tipped over. Not like tipped over and the car fell, but the side arms of the lifting part skewed sideways, if that makes sense. So when the jack was put back down, the arm was crooked—one side had a gap to the side rails on the base, the other side was zero clearance.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

huesmann said:


> I had one of those that kind of tipped over. Not like tipped over and the car fell, but the side arms of the lifting part skewed sideways, if that makes sense. So when the jack was put back down, the arm was crooked—one side had a gap to the side rails on the base, the other side was zero clearance.


so its not a solid jack? I have the standard 2-3 ton steel jack think from harbor freight like tire store but is 15+ years old and heavy to carry around when i need to jack up a car thats in the yard or far across gravel driveway. You have the low profile aluminum 1.5 ton the flexes? i have the 2 ton trolley jack from walmart still new in box. The old autozone one i have the side bar on one side broke right and the nut weld to the main plate maybe from flexing.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

IIRC, these things went a lil sideways, and now that I think about it, the blue plates on the side (where it says PITTSBURGH) also canted some.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Probably fine for a home workshop tool, but be smart as always ->> I would never have a body part under anything I was jacking up and I'd always block anything I lift since the jack is only designed to lift an item - not to hold it up indefinitely. And, quite frankly, I'd be skeptical about the claim it can reliably life 3000 lbs same as with most product claims from any manufacturer these days.

Sadly, as my dear wife has often pointed out to me; "You get what you pay for."


----------



## ericbneverscared (Oct 21, 2020)

I generally avoid Harbor Freight for anything where safety or accuracy is a concern. Admittedly safety is more a concern for the jack stands than the jack itself.

Anecdote: I bought a spirit level from HF and... it wasn't level (i.e. if you looked at the bubble and then spun the level 180 degrees the bubble would be in a different spot). Lesson learned.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

ericbneverscared said:


> it wasn't level (i.e. if you looked at the bubble and then spun the level 180 degrees the bubble would be in a different spot


That is a good test to preform at the store before you buy. More than once I've found discrepancies - it's not limited to HF.


----------



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

Nothing electronic from HF is my rule.

Sounds like jacks and vital/safety equipment is now on the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have had one for a few years but I only took it out of the box and used it a few times. I carry it in my pickup when I pull my tilt bed aluminum car hauler in case I get a flat tire. No problems yet.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

ericbneverscared said:


> I generally avoid Harbor Freight for anything where safety or accuracy is a concern. Admittedly safety is more a concern for the jack stands than the jack itself.


There is currently a recall on some HF jack stands.

Harbor Freight Jack Stand Safety Recall

On another note, I am a big proponent of safety.

When working under or around a lifted vehicle, ensure any wheels on the ground are chocked. I strongly suggest using solid wheel blocks as opposed those cheap hollow ABS plastic ones.

HF has these solid rubber ones for $8. I have a pair and they are excellent.










A vehicle should always be properly supported with jack stands with a capacity that exceeds the weight being applied to them. The stands should be solidly placed under the vehicle at points shown in the owner's manual.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Great i purchased one and used it recently on my pictured 66 fairlane to remove the engine and transmission last week. It got the car up easily compared to a scissor jack or standard 2 ton trolly jack. The jack stands i purchased were hypertough 2 ton jack stands that run 9.99$ each at walmart. They worked fine. Thanks guys

A really light jack you can carry i have an iron 2 ton from harbor freight from 2006 that was getting old and weighs 3-4 times that and is really hard to carry around. This one has the side handle for easy pick up got it for 64$ with tax. For now i use 2x4s ill pick up some chocks sooner or later. Thanks


----------

